# Natural joint supplement reocmmendations



## SteadyNeddy1070 (22 March 2013)

Hi there. 

I have been feeding my chunky WB 6 year old a natural joint supplement that my iridologist/herbalist reocmmended. 

I'm not keen on idea of feeding Equine America type products as they contain so many animal based ingredients - Glucosamine, Chondroitin (cartilage derivative often shark I have been told?!) etc as they are not natural to horses.

What do you H&H'ers recommend or use? There are so many products on the market and most seem to be padded out with rubbish that the horse doesn't need!

I've been using James Hart Devils Claw Flex at maintenance levels.

The product says:
Devil's Claw Flex gives sustenance for suppleness and freedom of movement.

Devil's Claw Flex nutritionally supports ligament, tendon and joint health under stressful conditions; naturally sustaining joint elasticity and all round mobility.

Devil's Claw Flex is a rapidly absorbed fast acting liquid extract. It contains only rich concentrated plant extracts, with no added fillers such as cider vinegar or honey.

Devil's Claw Flex contains pure tinctures of Devil's Claw (Harpagophytum procumbens) and Ginger (Zingiber officinalis).

Like all the Equine Herbals products these tinctures are at a strength of 1:2 ; the strongest concentration available to the equine market.

Thx


----------



## JillA (22 March 2013)

I'm interested in the answer you get on his one. My lad has been on Vetvits Equiflex for years, (glucosamine + chondroitin) and someone recently suggested it might be better to change after all these years. He has pigeon toes so his fetlocks are subject to uneven pressures, and he went lame bilaterally yeas ago so a vet suggested Cortiflex. The Vetvits one is allegedly every bit as good and 1/3 the price, I have no idea how effective it is because we don't do roadwork much because of his joints. Just looking for an alternative really.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 March 2013)

You can feed green lipped mussel, Tumeric (spice) and cinamon which are all fairly natural 

I feed glucosamine, MSM tumeric and cinnamon all mixed together in a tub  My boy is bouncing around the place at 22  hes getting 2x15g scoops of the mix daily, I double dosed him on 60g for the first ten days I had him on the mix  Smells lovely


----------



## Oscar (22 March 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			You can feed green lipped mussel, Tumeric (spice) and cinamon which are all fairly natural 

I feed glucosamine, MSM tumeric and cinnamon all mixed together in a tub  My boy is bouncing around the place at 22  hes getting 2x15g scoops of the mix daily, I double dosed him on 60g for the first ten days I had him on the mix  Smells lovely 

Click to expand...

Horses are herbivores, so how is eating a mussel natural? I don't think many horses swim to NZ and dive for mussels in the wild lol


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 March 2013)

Oscar said:



			Horses are herbivores, so how is eating a mussel natural? I don't think many horses swim to NZ and dive for mussels in the wild lol
		
Click to expand...

Isnt devils claw an african plant? how many horses would have natural access to that? Really??

I took from the OP that they were talking about chemically made products?? Do you have any suggestions????


----------



## kirstykate (22 March 2013)

I use the Equine Science one and its fab


----------



## Hen (22 March 2013)

If inflammation is an issue you could use micronised linseed, msm, rosehips, turmeric, boswellia.


----------



## flirtygerty (22 March 2013)

We have our arthritic mare on tumeric, micronised linseed is a good all round supplement, although our mare went fat on it, shiny, but fat


----------



## claribella (22 March 2013)

Apple cider vinegar with the mother. Linseed. Boswellia. Turmeric.


----------



## Dizzydancer (22 March 2013)

How do you all feed rose hips or turmeric?  and where from?
Is it just dry added to feed?


----------



## claribella (22 March 2013)

Yes just add it to feed. You can buy whole rose hips and use them as treats.


----------



## TPO (23 March 2013)

I feed Aviform Glucosamine; it's the same strength as Newmarket Joint Supplement but 1/3 of the price and most importantly it's vegetarian


----------



## TPO (23 March 2013)

Can't edit on phone but I also feed micronised linseed.


----------



## JenHunt (24 March 2013)

We feed boswellia and linseed meal... Has kept Tom (18yo, with side bone and a touch of arthritis) sound enough to hunt with no extra pain relief


----------



## noblesteed (24 March 2013)

I get D & H crushed rosehips from feed merchants. You just add 2 spoons a day to feed. Not for joints in my case though plenty feed them for that, I feed them for his feet but they certainly make a difference in that area, and farrier agrees. I am a cynic as well!


----------



## Oscar (25 March 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Isnt devils claw an african plant? how many horses would have natural access to that? Really??

I took from the OP that they were talking about chemically made products?? Do you have any suggestions????
		
Click to expand...

No sweetie I didn't mention devils claw & OP said she didn't want to feed animal based products. Please don't get so over excited its only an Internet forum.

As already mentioned lots of natural alternatives out here - nature has a cure for most things if we look carefully enough.


----------



## ScarlettLady (25 March 2013)

Micronised linseed, turmeric and nettle combination seems to have worked a treat for my old girl!


----------



## Vodkagirly (31 March 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			How do you all feed rose hips or turmeric?  and where from?
Is it just dry added to feed?
		
Click to expand...

I get tumeric from Asda, big bags in the ethnic section for about £1.70 ( much more expensive in the herb aisle)
Rosehips from ebay, I use them as treats.


----------



## Nosey (31 March 2013)

Interested to know what sort of quantities you feed the turmeric? Thanks


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 March 2013)

Oscar said:



			No sweetie I didn't mention devils claw & OP said she didn't want to feed animal based products. Please don't get so over excited its only an Internet forum.

As already mentioned lots of natural alternatives out here - nature has a cure for most things if we look carefully enough.
		
Click to expand...


Hahahaha thats my best mate's favourite name for me so cheers  Although Im sure your far from that.

Anyway step away from the crazy person  OP I just buy turmeric online in bulk and mix into his feed along with the cinnamon and chasteberry hes getting  I like the smell and its one of the few things he hasnt turned his nose up at or ive had to feed dried mint with


----------



## SteadyNeddy1070 (1 April 2013)

Has anyone tried any of these?

Blue Chip Joint Supplement: Joint RLF 
Seems more 'natural' complete supplement - has rosehips which I am keen to use, HA, Glucosamine HCL, MSM (organic), Yucca, Manganese, Vit C - avoids Chondroitin (fish cartilage) which I am keen not to feed.

or

Litovet (probably cheaper just to buy rosehips!) as doesn't contain any other known joint mobility boosting ingredients

or 

More traditional > Apple Cider Vinegar?


----------



## TommisMum (2 April 2013)

Flax oil - high in omega 6 and a cup full of sunflower seeds!
18 yr old arab x going fine on it!
Bailrys no 4 and sugarbeet!


----------



## unbalanced (3 April 2013)

My pony is arthritic and has a rose hip bush in the field which she ignores. I used to give her turmeric and apple cider vinegar along with her linseed but didn't notice a difference so I stopped. However, if I run out of riaflex (yes I know the non veggie one and personally I am a strict vegetarian) she goes lame. 
The other thing you might try is massage, stretching exercise and magnetic boots. Stable chaps can help in winter if your horse has to be in as can decent rubber mats.


----------



## unbalanced (3 April 2013)

Hi steadyneddy - I have tried the blue chip one and the cider vinegar. Neither really did much for my pony. I was also keen to avoid feeding fish/shark/bovine ingredients but in the end for me that is what keeps my horse sound when the more natural stuff didn't. 
Out of interest, the equine America products, while expensive, have hardly any active ingredients in them so if you do decide to go down that route check quantities carefully.


----------



## Amaranta (3 April 2013)

I use Litovet on the horses and the human version (Litozin) on myself, 98% Rosehips, absolutely brilliant stuff and keeps my dodgy hip working 

Glucosamine has never actually been tested on horses, but the BMC did test it on humans a couple of years ago, the tests were inconclusive.  I was told that Litovet is the only joint supplement for horses that has actually been tested and peer reviewed.

All I know is that it works.


----------

